# Do work expo's help to find work in Canada



## Rexel01 (Jan 19, 2013)

I have just found out that there is a "Working Abroad Expo" being held in Dublin - (I missed the event in Glasgow which was a shame as I live in Scotland lol ).

My question is do these Expo's really help you make contact with employers in Canada and in the course of time lead to a job - the reason I ask is that, it is a bit off a journey to get there and at a cost of flights/hotels etc. I would hate to get there to find out that it was a waste of time and money.

Is there anyone out there who has attended these work expo's found them very useful and found work in Canada. 

I also found within a number of articles on line that Canada is looking towards the Scottish and Irish to fill the job boom - is this true.

If anyone could advise me that would be very much appreciated.

King regards


----------



## Sadmarvin (Feb 12, 2013)

Well I just picked up some tickets for it, if nothing else it will be a chance to do a little fact finding and get an idea of what is possable


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

They are generally a wate of time, see this other thread on the same thing:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/canada-expat-forum-expats-living-canada/142318-expo-london.html


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

See my answer on the London expo thread


----------



## Rexel01 (Jan 19, 2013)

From what you lot have said and what I saw on the London expo thread - it's probably a waste of time. I seems that I will obtain more useful information from the internet from the comfort of my own home.
Have any off you-(above), had any luck with finding jobs/interviews or any contact with Canadian employers. It seems I will have to do a lot of phoning as well as sending cv's.


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

Canadians seem to operate differently to the UK/Ireland. Emailing resumes for open positions doesn't achieve much. I'm not saying don't do it and some will reply but it's not the same level as here.

I have some success just phoning. I explain I am in Ireland, looking for LMO visa and looking for work

Had some useful conversations and am currently negotiating an offer. I have had many thanks but no thanks replies, we don't want the hassle of sponsoring you replies but all have been polite, respectful and very positive.

Almost everyone I spoke to likes the fact you are prepared to get off your backside, ring, make a case for yourself etc.

That's what they are looking for. Willingness and ability.

I still think that saving up for a return ticket and a few nights hotel, then ringing everyone you can find in the area and saying you are over on such and such date, looking for visa sponsored work or you have a TWP or whatever, and asking can you meet would be very very productive.

And in the scheme of things 500 euro to toronto and 2 nights in a hotel is going to set you back less than 1000 euro. Worth saving up for I think

My tuppence. 

John


----------



## Jen123 (Jan 22, 2013)

Went to he expo in Dublin last November. Other half is a plumber so was hoping to find something. Didn't even see a plumbing company there. If you're in the engineering trade there were loads of job offers going around. Watch out for the recruitment agencies there, they promise alot but then come looking for money upfront to get things started. I'm glad we went though, it helped us decide which part of Canada we want to go to and where the work is for plumbers.


----------

